# Who Else Sleeps with their Chi?



## carachi (Mar 20, 2005)

I told my friend this morning that I had to sleep on the lounge last night 'cause Pepi rolled over in the middle of the bed, and he was so peaceful, I didn't have to heart to move him!

My friend was like, good grief.

Sooo, who else shares a bed with their chi-baby?

It sucks some times, because he leaves masses of fur, but that's easily removed with a roller ;D


----------



## Ory&C (Mar 20, 2005)

I do let him sleep on my bed during the day time, but when I go to bed he sleeps in his own bed in the kitchen. I tried to sleep with Billy in my bed, but it didn't work out. I'm so scared to roll over and kill him that I never got any sleep at all. I was awake all night long  ....


----------



## holly&peanut (Feb 18, 2006)

We try to get him to sleep in his own bed but he does seem to end up in bed with us...think my boyfrined puts him in with us while im asleep lol


----------



## Sugar.Geisha (Dec 21, 2005)

Roxie has her bed in her box next to our bed but halfway through the night she ends up in our bed and sleeps a lot better then!!


----------



## Blue Velvet Elvis (Dec 23, 2005)

Elvis sleeps tucked under my arm or in my hair :?


----------



## Kara (Dec 16, 2005)

I try to have Rio and Reko sleep in their bed but most of the time they sleep in bed with me.


----------



## Gypsy (Feb 13, 2006)

Deedlit and Cosette always sleep with me. It felt so strange when I stayed somewhere else and they were with my mom! 

Deedlit sleeps curled up on my arm and Cosette sleeps on me or beside me.


----------



## My3Girls (Apr 6, 2004)

Blue Velvet Elvis said:


> Elvis sleeps tucked under my arm or in my hair :?


lol, Sasha and Tia both sleep in my hair too :lol: 
All 3 of my girls sleep in the bed with me


----------



## Blue Velvet Elvis (Dec 23, 2005)

Elvis curls up and tries the three twirl approach to sleeping in my hair. It's like he's practicing to be a spaghetti twirler *ack*


----------



## *Tiffany* (Sep 27, 2005)

yeah rocky sleeps with me too he is really good though he will sleep wherever i put him and stay there. and he will slepp until i get up hes a great dog! at first he slept in the kitchen in his crate then it got cold so he started sleeping with me and since then he alwayas has! :lol:


----------



## ddansik (Dec 26, 2005)

Taco sleeps onhis back with his head on my pillow tucked as close to me as he can get If my dog can't go with us if me and my husband leave we don't go if one of us is at home then Taco will stay home and If I am not there he still sleeps in the bed on my side with my husband


----------



## foxywench (Feb 7, 2005)

yup its me and 2 chihuahuas in a twin sized bed all night every night lol.
vixie sleeps curled up by my side and dodger sleeps between my legs.


----------



## EnoughLuv4_two (Aug 4, 2005)

I sleep with my two Chi's and a Pug. They sleep on their own comforter on the top of my bed, because I hate all the hair they shed on my sheets


----------



## *Nicole* (Aug 9, 2005)

Mr Filmore sleeps in the bed usually we have to sleep around him. He also likes to sleep curled up behind my knees, in my hair, or snuggled up against my neck.


----------



## MyTank (Sep 8, 2005)

Tank always sleeps with us! I wouldn't have it any other way. He's such a cuddler and I love it.


----------



## Hello.Kittie (Dec 30, 2005)

bambi sleeps with me and my mom, i cant sleep in my room cause it in the basement (mice problem)

he can't sleep if im not there with me.

He usualy sleeps on the pillow in my hair with me or in my neck or near my feet. It depends how he feels ...


----------



## Kristi (Oct 19, 2005)

Both of mine sleep between me and my husband. Oreo sometimes get up in the night and goes and gets in bed with my sons.


----------



## canadiandawn (Jan 11, 2006)

Shiver sleeps with us under the blankets. She usually cuddles up to my bf because he's like a heater.


----------



## RoxyGirl (Feb 16, 2006)

Roxy sleeps with me. I did have her sleeping in a crate but when I started being gone more during the day I felt guilty and started wanting her with me all night. My hubby works out of town so I am not sure what will happen when he comes home again.


----------



## newf (Jan 28, 2006)

Chuwee gets in bed with me while we watch some tv before we go to bed for the night. Then he gets in his own bed. He has a nice down blanket that he curls up in and falls right to sleep again. Hubby is afraid he will fall out of our bed during the night. Our bed is very high up from the floor, and he doesn't want to worry about him during the night.


----------



## tinalicious (Aug 7, 2004)

I let Bruiser sleep with me sometimes, but he is still so small that I usually end up moving him to his kennel so I can sleep without worrying about squashing him. :wink:


----------



## LuvMyChi (Aug 8, 2005)

My Husband and I always share the bed with our boys. I love having them in the bed with us. They snuggle under the covers near my hubbys legs and they are happy as can be.


----------



## my3angels (Apr 15, 2004)

I started with not allowing Tequila to be in my bed...but when I got Kylie I noticed Tequila felt very left out...I spend so much time with Kylie b/c of her busted leg so I let Tequila up on my bed FOR ONE NIGHT....that turned into two nights....yeah and now she wont sleep unless she is in my bed...lol.
Ginger I will allow to sleep with me once in a while, Kylie I have decided is too dumb to sleep in my bed...LOL. She ALWAYS rolls off the bed and with all her injuries and her bad luck I will not let her injure herself again so she knows she doesnt get to sleep in bed...but she has a very nice pink bed she usually shares with Ginger.


----------



## beth (Mar 31, 2005)

*sleeping with Chi's*

I tried in the beging to have Smidgen sleep in her crate, but she just cried and cried. I wasn't getting any sleep so in she came. When she had her pups she didn't want to be left in the livingroom, so I brought her in the room with us. She didn't want to stay in the box next to the bed, so I got one of those little beds that have sides. So we had her and the 2 pups in the bed with us. This worked out great for the first three weeks, then the pups would crawl out and little Chassis would get right close to my neck. So they had to go back in the box next to the bed and I would just put Smidgen down every couple hours to feed the pups. When Trinket went to her new home Chassis was back in our bed with us. What is funny they both know to get under the comforter and not under the sheets, so this way we can't roll on them. It has been perfect, I just love having there little faces to wake up to..


----------



## trixiesmom (Jan 31, 2006)

Trixie sleeps with us and when we babysit Teenie, he sleeps with us too. I've often wondered how do 2 little 7# dogs become Great Danes at night and take up all the bed. lol :wink:


----------



## ngtah00 (Jun 20, 2005)

yes sami sleeps in my bed! She was crate trained but i de-crate trained her and she has to sleep in my bed everynight.

Sometimes when she's tired she will self crate, go in there by herself but as soon as she hears me get on the bed, she will run right out and look at me. It's so funny! She will then bark at me unless I put her on my bed! then she happily cleans her feet and makes a nice little spot on top of my comforter where she will sleep till I take her out for her business.


----------



## ~Jessie~ (Oct 30, 2005)

Rylie and Madison have always slept with my fiancee and I. In the beginning, we tried to crate train Madison... as you can see, it didn't work out! But I love having my puppies sleep with me


----------



## 2484 (Nov 3, 2005)

Shrimpy sleeps with me! :wink: he gets right the way down the duvet!! all warm and snuggly - it's like having a permenant hot water bottle!!! 8) 8) LOL


----------



## ChiChiMomma (Jul 15, 2005)

ohh i'd do anything for my boy to sleep with me! My hubby won't let him though  

At least Oliver loves his crate, he runs in at nite and puts himself to sleep!!its hilarious!


----------



## carachi (Mar 20, 2005)

Hehe! I don't feel so silly any more. ;D


----------



## LaVida (Jul 11, 2005)

Vida has always slept with me and my bf. She mostly sleeps between my legs but when I am restless she curls up next to her Daddy. My bf doesn't like it because he feels like he can't move but sometimes he feels bad that she only cuddles with me. She sleeps between my legs and it gets annoying sometimes but she is just so cuddely.

During the day she has to cuddle with me when I am sitting down. I spend the majority of the time on the computer and she climbs up and nudges herself under my sweater or in the blanket that's on my lap. When I don't let her (when I have to move, because I can't move at all when she is on me) she gets really mad, gives me the dirtiest look, whimpers and then will go sleep in her bed. She is majorly too spoiled.


----------



## Luggy (Apr 21, 2005)

Thank God for that LOL. My boyfriend thinks it's mad that Brewster sleeps in between my legs. Have to let him see this!! 8)


----------



## AEROMarley1983 (Sep 12, 2005)

Oh yes! Tito and Marley both sleep in the bed and under the covers. Marley usually sleeps either between Mike and I or curled up in front of me. Tito's sleeping place of choice is behind either of our legs.  I guess it's the warmest. But neither of them will go to sleep until they have shoved their way under the covers with us! LOL! :lol: :lol:  :wink:


----------



## peanutnpepper (Nov 8, 2005)

My babies sleep with my hubby and I. Jeff (hubby) hates it! LOL When its just him and the babies, they are calm, and resting...however when I am there they are playing and wrestling and all...and finally calm down. Buttercup likes to sleep by my legs under the covers. At times Pea does sleep by my side under the covers, but leately on top of the covers. Maybe Buttercup has bad morning breath?! LOL 

It is not to the point though that I won't move my babies out of the way for my comfort!  They find their spot only seconds later.


----------



## chimama (May 14, 2004)

I sleep with more than one. My brussels sleeps at my feet on top of the covers, one chi next to my head and another chi under the blanket.


----------



## BonnieChi (Aug 12, 2005)

sometimes bonnie burrows into the covers, but most of the time she sleeps on my pillow right next to my head or she drapes herself across my neck. silly girl.


----------



## CM Katie (Sep 28, 2005)

I let Carl sleep with me the night before he was neutered. He likes to sleep between my legs too.  
When we go to Michigan to visit my Grandma, he sleeps with me too. 
I would let him sleep with me every night but I'm going off to college next year. I don't want to get him into the habit of sleeping with someone, in case no one will sleep with him when I'm gone!!


----------



## ChiChiMomma (Jul 15, 2005)

you guys are so lucky to sleep with your chis!


----------



## millie (Sep 14, 2005)

millie always sleeps with my husband and me we tried to get her to sleep in her own bed but it didn't happen :lol: she sleeps in the middle of us with her head on the pillow and the rest of her under the quilt its so cute


----------



## Gracie'smom (Jan 7, 2006)

Gracie started out sleeping with my husband and I from the day we got her, then in January she started sleeping in a blanket at the foot of the bed. She usually gets in bed with us during the middle of the night, though. She sleeps with her spine backed up to the arches of my feet...and somehow or another I've managed not to kick her!


----------



## SunnyFLMum (Apr 21, 2005)

I guess I must be the oddball in the bunch...LOL...
Gizmo doesn't sleep with me, never has because my bed is so high, and if he fell, OUCH!! Right on the wooden floor...also hubby is such a restless sleeper I would be afraid he would smother him. But it is fine as Gizmo LOVES his basket and if we don't go to bed early enough for him he jumps in his basket and tucks himself in...


----------



## BlueMo0nz (Nov 2, 2004)

I sleep with my 2 chi babies. I had to leave Tyke in his playpen until he was big enough. He was almost 2 lbs when I finally let him sleep with me. 

I have actually taken my mattress off the frame AND box spring so that Tyke does not fall off and hit his head. They can both now use a little pillow stairway I have for them to get off and on the bed for potty/drink breaks at night.

I know I must be crazy to do all this to sleep with them!


----------



## Jen (Sep 13, 2005)

both of mine sleep with me


----------



## Kalrik (Apr 29, 2005)

My Maggie sleeps in between my legs or behind them if I am on my side and sometimes at my feet. She's fallen off a few times (her own fault) but My bed is a futon and only about a foot from the ground. Every night at least once, I wake up and have to find her before I can go back to sleep. I try to get her to sleep next to my face or on my pillow, but she doesn't, it's always under the blankets and near my legs.


----------



## TareG (Aug 13, 2005)

Halle sleeps with me every night and has since the 3rd night I've had her (the first two nights we tried to have her sleep in her crate. and it did NOT happen..., all she did was cry AAALLLLLLLLLL night long, and I was going crazy from lack of sleep) Halle has been really good. She has only peed in the bed twice in her life, and that was when she was between 2 and 3 months old, and that is without us taking her out for the 8 hours or whatever.
I love her fluffy little body near me!


----------



## kitty (Dec 29, 2005)

when I had my Bostons I always slept with them an I had 1 @my butt or between my legs an 1 laying beside me streched out along my belly! I miss that so much, I love to cuddle with my babies so now I cuddle my hubby lots!


----------

